# TT Roadster



## bigrichw (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello all

I have just bought a 2002 Roadster 225. It has 44000 miles, and was last serviced 2007...

What would you recommend having done to it, service wise - also will the cambelt need replacing.

Furthermore, the hood could do with a good clean - any ideas?

Finally the climate control temp knob has broken - where can these be purchased from?

Thanks all, and I look forward to hearing from you

Regards


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello,

I can not answer any of your questions, but thought I would welcome you to the forum anyway


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

If the cambelt hasn't been changed, it will need changing also get the water pump done at the same time. On the hood, go to the cleaning section great solution there using Johnson's baby cleaner and fabsil :wink: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nest step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome!!!

Call the TT shop about the knob...

See teh show and shine about how to clean the hood. Either info is posted or jsut post your question.

TTItan


----------

